# chiropractor looking for working space in Algarve



## thom.zydervelt (Jul 4, 2009)

am arriving 15 July in Faro and hoping to find a cooperative working space to do chiropractic work and for my wife who is a massage therapist if anyone would suggest who where and phone numbers it would be wonderful. Thank you thom and amanda from New Zealand we were thinking lagos but as we havent been there. am coming first solo and would love to meet up with anyone with similiar interests


----------



## chaddymeister (Jul 12, 2012)

Dear Thom, My name is Ed. Saltys and I have been working as a Chiropractor in the Algarve for 20 years. I can help direct you to find a location for you to practice. I am in Lagoa which is 20 km before Lagos and 7 km before Lagos. If you need somewhere to stay we also have rooms for rent in our Villa at very resonable rates.
Have a safe trip.
Dr. Saltys


----------

